# TSH went from high to really low- is this a problem?



## hydrangealucy (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi everyone! So I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in March and adrenal insufficiency in April. I was started on 1/2 grain of Naturethroid in March, bumped up to a full grain in April and have been on this dose since then. I was also started on adrenal support supplements in April and was told to moderate my activity level. My doctor told me that it will take a while for my adrenals to recover, so not to expect to feel 100% better just yet. He just ran thyroid labs on me yesterday and I haven't heard back from him yet to get his input. But I thought I would ask you smart ladies if any of you see something strange with my labs. I find it curious that my TSH went so low, yet my FT3 is fairly high. My biggest issue is that I am still dealing with quite a bit of fatigue. It's better than it had been before treatment, but still not where I feel is normal for me. I still have a host of other lingering symptoms, such as low blood pressure, slow resting heart rate, low blood sugar, thigh muscle soreness, heart palpitations, and a new one... trouble falling asleep although I'm dog tired! Maybe waiting too long to get to bed, perhaps?? Wondering if it's an issue with my thyroid, or do I just need to be patient and let my adrenals catch up?

Here are my labs before I began treatment:

​TSH- 3.63 (R.R. 0.30- 5.00)
Free T4- 0.6 ( 0.6-1.6)
Free T3- 3.3 (2.5- 3.9)
Thyroperoxidase Ab- 18 IU/mL (<=34)
Thyroglobulin Ab - <20 IU/mL (<=40)

And here they are now:

TSH- 0.04 ( R.R. 0.30 - 5.00)
Free T4- 0.9 (0.6 - 1.6)
Free T3- 3.7 ( 2.5 - 3.9)
Thyroperoxidase- 23 IU/mL (<=34)

Thyroglobulin Ab - <20 IU/mL (<=40)​
Thank you so much for any input you can offer!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Your results look excellent. You might want to check your ferritin level; if low it can cause some of the symptoms you describe.

Free T3 is now the criteria for your status; not the TSH.

Hugs,


----------



## hydrangealucy (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, Andros. Thanks so much for your response. Guess I honed in on my TSH because it seemed to be the one that changed so drastically. So my FT3 looks good? Just got my reverse T3 number, which is 13 (RR 8-25). Does that seem to be in keeping with my other labs?

I've had normal iron levels and red blood count, so I've never thought to ask about Ferritin. Will have to put that on my list if my symptoms don't improve! Thanks again so much!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It's only been 2 months - your body has to recalibrate and catch up.

Take it easy and heal. It's good you are being tested monthly - with dose adjustments.

I agree Ferritin and also Vit D would be good to have tested.


----------

